# Want it SHOCKED!!!????



## koolbluez (Mar 8, 2005)

Let's see how to make a shockin text (or for that matter of fact) any shockin effect.

What's required : Any imaging application.. here Adobe Photoshop & ImageReady

Procedure :

1. Let's begin by making a new file of suitable dimension.. say 400x300 pixels with white background.

2. Use the horizontal type tool (T) and type in any word (in black), dimension appx. 1/4th of image size and place it in the centre... as shown in the example, the word DIGIT
*img199.exs.cx/img199/3374/1jpg5xw.jpg

3. Ctrl+Shft+E or Layer->Merge Visible the layers and Ctrl+I or Image->Adjustments->Invert image as shown
*img199.exs.cx/img199/823/2jpg7if.jpg

4. Let's get on to work now... Filter->Stylize->Wind from right as shown.
*img199.exs.cx/img199/2593/3jpg5ar.jpg

5. Use Ctrl+F to repeat the same filter again and again.. about 3-4 times until u get something like this...
*img199.exs.cx/img199/4246/4jpg6zi.jpg

6.  Image->Rotate canvas->90degreeCW... press Ctrl+F (repeat Wind filter) till u get somethin like this... say 3-4 times
*img199.exs.cx/img199/1590/5jpg2yz.jpg

7. Image->Rotate canvas->90degreeCW again... press Ctrl+F (repeat Wind filter) till u get a symmetry to the other side... say 3-4 times

8. Repeat again Step 6 to get a final image like this
*img199.exs.cx/img199/2781/6jpg1ch.jpg

9. Image->Rotate canvas->90degreeCW to get the right word..

10. Now Ctrl+U or Image->Adjustments->Hue/Saturation... click Colorize.. hue=215, saturation=30 to get a bright bluish color as shown
*img199.exs.cx/img199/3159/7jpg6hx.jpg

11. Layer->Duplicate layer, name it copy and make the Background layer invisible (just touch in the similar place (eye sign, as of cursor in pic)
*img199.exs.cx/img199/118/8jpg6vc.jpg

12. Highlight Copy layer and Filter->Distort->Ocean ripple it with ripple size=2, ripple magnitude=3.. or something similar to get a shock effect... somethin such that ripple magnitude has to b low.. real low.. as shown
*img199.exs.cx/img199/9109/9jpg6ib.jpg

13. U'll get somethin like this... it would have been better 4 a more thicker font... Improvise 4 better results.
*img199.exs.cx/img199/9373/10jpg4qd.jpg

14. Now Highlight the Background layer.. make another copy of it ( Layer->Duplicate layer), name it copy1 and make the other layers invisible, as shown
*img199.exs.cx/img199/9111/11jpg1fv.jpg

15. Crtl+F ( repeat the Ocean Ripple effect...) chances r that u get a different ripple this time.. else repeat the ripple process with a slightly different ripple size.. make many more ripple copies of the Background layer ( as i did it)
*img199.exs.cx/img199/6669/12jpg4ua.jpg

16. Now save the file as .PSD and open it with ImageReady (Photoshop8 there is a direct openin option in File menu)

17. Now what we do in ImageReady is try & use the different layers of shocked DIGITs as an animation.

18. Open file in ImageReady, make Background layer invisible (same as in Photoshop) and duplicate current frame (as shown by cursor in figure) the number of times the layer copies are there.
*img199.exs.cx/img199/4914/13jpg9dl.jpg

19. Make only one of the layers visible in each frame i.e. highlight frame1 & make a layer visible & others invisible.. next... highlight frame2 & make another layer visible & the rest invisible & so on....

20. When u play the gif or File->Preview in IE... u'll get the shockin text...

21. I didn't get so great a shock... but with thicker fonts & better ocean rippling better results can be got... The same procedure can b followed for shockin pics too....

What I got now was:
*img57.exs.cx/img57/8518/shock3kk.gif

Have to add another thing... I suppose Photoshop8 did a better ripplin filter than Photoshop7

Other shocks i got....
*img124.exs.cx/img124/4672/shock27lc.gif
*img232.exs.cx/img232/3158/koolbluezshocked2xu.jpg


----------



## Omsck (Mar 8, 2005)

gr8 skill man!! i liked it


----------



## cheetah (Mar 8, 2005)

*img124.exs.cx/img124/4672/shock27lc.gif

This one we hes created for the thinkdigit blog located at *thinkdigit.blogspot.com

Thanks for the tutorial buddy i have been waiting for it.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Mar 8, 2005)

BLISTERING BARNECLES !!!

Great tutorial!!


----------



## sreedevi (Mar 8, 2005)

Really a very good tutorial!!!!!


----------



## goobimama (Mar 8, 2005)

nice stuff dude. keep it up.


----------



## daj123 (Mar 9, 2005)

sweet  I was looking out for photoshop tuts.


----------



## babumuchhala (Mar 9, 2005)

WOW cool dude man. Just wish i culd do this on my PC. 64 MB RAM + Win XP dont allow even any simple game leave this alone.


----------



## ramprasad (Mar 12, 2005)

Excellent man


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 12, 2005)

What a display of ART !!!
Well done mate


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 19, 2005)

Great job mate. I think I should try and learn Photoshop.


----------



## technovice (Mar 20, 2005)

Fabulous !!!
Truly shockin!!
Keep it coming in dude!!


----------



## funkiguy_me (Apr 6, 2005)

good explanation


----------



## hdsk.23 (Mar 9, 2007)

man u will easily get job in a animation company!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 10, 2007)

gr8 & wonderful tutorial really kool


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 10, 2007)

superb tutorial.. lots of thanx and rep


----------



## shantanu (Mar 10, 2007)

Gr8 man !!! just kinda superman thing


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 10, 2007)

gee tnx... old thread.. revived well...


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 10, 2007)

k k k k k kool. 
nice tutorials  reps added.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 10, 2007)

hey this is the oldest tut i ve seen... mar 2005


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 10, 2007)

Well... I'm a very senior member, Pats 
Only was not active till sometime back 

NikhilVerma, Cooljeba, Goobimama & Cheetah r some other photoshoppin sr friends


----------



## aj27july (Mar 14, 2007)

great tutorial
It should be made sticky.


----------



## krates (Mar 17, 2007)

Good Work Man


----------

